
False Positives - mamoriamohit
https://blog.reprime.io/false-positives-fed910f9f5cb#.szi4s47un
======
mamoriamohit
> Being right confirms our own self-worth. As students, we learn to avoid as
> best we can the embarrassment of being wrong. Getting the right answer
> becomes the primary purpose of our education. Can you imagine the generative
> and exciting learning environment that would result from a class that
> rewarded asking the best questions? If you think about it, the most
> intriguing questions are those that don’t offer simple answers. Even more,
> they drive our thinking into greater complexity and curiosity.

